# How to adjust a DARE cribbing collar?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

We've had a new 19 y/o mare for a couple of months and she is a chronic windsucking cribber. Her previous owner told me cribbing collars diddn't work on her but I saw the many excellent reviews for this collar so decided to try it. 
It came yesterday but no instructions came with it! I played around with it some but just not sure how tight to make it. 
Does anyone have an idea about this? It does loosen nicely when she puts her head down. I'm concerned about getting it too tight and having it impair her breathing if she were to take off running.
Cara


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

if it loosens its too loose. They usually go as tight as you can get them, but just keep tightening it until she stops cribbing.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I bought a gelding that cribs and would crib with a miracle collar on. We've had him for 2 months now I keep the DARE collar on him and he doesn't crib with it at all.

The fact that it loosens when he puts his head down is part of the beauty of it. I love that he can eat and drink without it being tight. I just put it on so it touches with his head up, not tight just touching. I watched him for a few minutes and he tried to crib but it didn't work because of the block. Once I put it on to loose and he was able to crib so I tightened it up one hole. Bascially..just watch and see what happens I guess.

I think you will be really happy with it. Our horse doesn't crib at all now and the collar hasn't rubbed or anything either.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

it sounds like a great collar - I know nothing about them but hated how tight the traditional collar had to be all the time 

off to google them


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I put it on her as you described, CheerfulMom, and watched her with it on for an hour. Usually she cribs the minute she stops eating and with this on she didn't. She did do her other habit which is sucking her tongue but I don't have any idea how to stop that. She did quit that after 5 minutes or so and for the rest of the time didn't seem at all bothered by the collar.

I did take it off of her though. She isn't stalled and I'm kind of nervous that she might hang up on something in the pasture and kill herself. That is one heavy duty collar. I think I will take it up to the local tack maker and see if he has any thoughts on making it breakaway if she gets hung up. I really hated to take it off of her but I didn't want to test my luck.

If anyone has thoughts on making it breakaway please post them!


----------

